# 9/11 at Seagull's pier



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

I went out with some friends of mine that are in the military... They both had a great time... I stopped at oceans east 2 for hooks and bait and talked to them about a fishing report.... They said it has been slow cuz the water was choppy... I told them I wanted to spadefish along with croaker and spot fish... We ended up catching a couple of small spadefish (all at night)... One 3 pound spadefish....(yum) All of the spadefish were caught at night and on Shrimp... I caught a couple of small croaker and also some med. sized spot.... I caught the biggest whiting I have ever seen tonight... I should of got it on papers.... And i hooked up with something that popped my liter in half (im thinking big blue or medium rockfish).... I know it wasnt a skate but it could of been a shark... 


Had a great time and got offered to go fishing again by Ptown pole bend.... He called and made me miss a monster spadefish but i glade he offered the trip....

Great day... cant wait to eat these spadefish...

now i gotta get ready to teach the young minds of america and then head to my second job on thursday (ged teacher)

Tightlines!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like ya had a good time.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Good times. Fish on . Theres no way of telling what may have broken you off. But thats part of fishing,keeps you coming back.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

So, is the Seagull pier normally good fishing? I am visiting Sandbridge next week, and I am up for driving there to see what we can tie in to. Is it safe there at night being that it isn't monitored?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Some nights are better than others, and it depends what you're after. There have been some small shark (2-3ft) and 12-15 inch blues at the middle to end of the pier in the past few weeks. Along with some med. spot, and various sizes of croaker and whiting. Spades seem to be closer to the rocks (front) of the pier. As for the safety it's certainly monitored, and probably among one of the safer piers to fish at night in this area imo. The CBBT has it's own police force and they patrol around the 1st island pretty regularly, and will walk the pier checking coolers for alcohol on occasion. Seen them throw quite a few drunks off the pier. There is a sign at the front of the pier that says something to the degree of "Call this number for police assistance". Just save that number in your cell phone if you're worried about anything. I think the number is also printed on the receipt you get when paying the toll.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Pete. I was wondering if they patrolled it, as it is pretty much isolated out there. Sounds like it may be worth a visit.


----------



## P-Town Pole Bend (Aug 12, 2012)

If your going to be in Sandbridge why not fish the beach. The fishing is starting to pick up there. May not have the variety of fish that CBBT offers but it's worth the try.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

good job!


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

P-Town Pole Bend said:


> If your going to be in Sandbridge why not fish the beach. The fishing is starting to pick up there. May not have the variety of fish that CBBT offers but it's worth the try.


I am definitely going to fish the beach. We plan on doing as much fishing as possible. Besides visiting with some of my family members, fishing is my main reason for going. I plan on visiting as many places to fish as possible while there. By the time I get home, I plan on smelling like fish for a month straight.............


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

What's size rods do they use on that seagull pier ???


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Every size they make.


----------

